# Striped Bass



## debthecook (Oct 13, 2004)

Never cooked it, but have to learn. My husband wants to switch now from salmon to striped bass.  Any good recipes out there?  Thanks very much.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 13, 2004)

Hre's one - 

 BAKED BASS W/FENNEL

4 SERVINGS

2 2lb. striped bass		
3T olive oil		
lemon wedges
1°T fennel seed, crushed	
½ cup anise liquer	
1 ½ lbs. fennel, thinly sliced 

Preheat oven to 425.  Brush baking dish with olice oil; rub fish inside and out with oil and sprinkle w/salt/pepper.  Sprinkle fish cavities with fennel seeds; arrange fish in dish.  Drizzle with liquer.  Cover with foil,bake about 25 minutes.  Heat oil in skillet over medium heat.  Add sliced fennel and saute til tender, about 10 minutes.  Season with salt/pepper.  Sprinkle over fish,and continue to bake uncovered until fish is done,about  5 minutes longer.  Serve with lemon wedges.

Don't get too hung up on the exact species of fish; recipes for a 'type' of fish will give you a broader 'palate' to choose from; ie, mild, flaky, firm, strong tasting, etc.


----------



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 13, 2004)

Coat it with like flour and corn startch and sugar and fry it up with some soy paste


----------



## Yakuta (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Deb two ways I have used bass before:

One fried:

Scor the bass first so diagonal slits through it's skin (do it carefully as it's slippery).  Next coat it in a mixture of cornstarch and egg whites and fry it up until crisp.  

I prepare a nice sweet and savory sauce to pour over it and add veggies to the sauce so it's a whole meal. 

Sauce

2 tbsp of soy sauce
2 tbsp of honey
2 cloves of garlic finely minced
small stick of ginger grated (about a tbsp)
Zest of a lemon
1 tsp of sambal if you like it spicy or add less
2 tbsp of rice vinegar
2 tsps of corn starch
salt and black pepper to your liking
Combine it all

Veggie Ingredients
Green Onions a bunch finely chopped
Button Mushrooms or can of straw mushrooms rinsed and reserved
Baby Corns (one can rinsed and reserved)
1 cup of peas
finely chopped cilantro for garnish

1 tbsp of oil 

Add the oil to a large wok.  Add the green onions and let them cook for a minute.  Next add the mushrooms, corn and peas and then the sauce.  Cook it on high until the sauce thickens.  Pour over the fish and enjoy. 


Another way to cook it.  

Clean the bass and get rid off some lose scales.  Wash, discard the head and place it in an oven proof baking dish.  

Next add 6 cloves of garlic finely chopped or minced to it
Followed by 1 bunch of finely chopped or grinded parsley
Juice of 1 lemon (I squeeze the lemon in the fish and add the rind to it as well)
salt to taste
a tiny pinch of red pepper flakes
3 tbsp of olive oil
Add veggies of your choice - I like to add baby red potatoes, baby carrots and broccoli to it).
Cover and let it bake at 350 degrees for 30 minutes.  Check for doneness.  If not done let it cook until the fish flakes with a fork.  

Serve with a nice salad and crusty bread.  It's a great wholesome meal.  I have tried to make this with bass, tilapia and trout with good results.


----------



## marmalady (Oct 14, 2004)

Hey, Deb - when we lived in Jersey, striped bass (when we could find it!) was going for about $15/lb!!  Does hubby know that?


----------



## Vesper (Oct 14, 2004)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Hey, Deb - when we lived in Jersey, striped bass (when we could find it!) was going for about $15/lb!!  Does hubby know that?



If I'm not mistaken, it's still illegal to sell wild striped in bass at this time; all you can get is the farmed variety, which isn't actually striped bass at all but a hybrid. In Long Island it should be readily available in season, though I can't guess as to the price (I pay between 4 and 5 dollars a pound at the restaurant).


----------



## marmalady (Oct 15, 2004)

Vesper - Good to see you!

I'm sure it was probably farmed - got it at Wegman's - but was still delicious!


----------



## debthecook (Oct 15, 2004)

I have not seen it at the market since my husband asked for it, but the fishmonger said he has had it and will have it again.  Whatever, I'll let you know when I purchase it. Thanks very much for the recipes.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 26, 2004)

Finally they had "Striped Bass" at the market, but it only comes whole, it was a giant fish, so a 20lb fish would cost me over $100 at $5.99lb.  The fishmonger said it comes in tagged and catalogued, so there must be something going on legally with it, perhaps it being farmed, like Vesper mentioned.  Anyway, I ended up buying a piece of of Chilean Sea Bass, VERY GOOD, at $11.99 a lb.  I baked it on top of some vegetables. It only had a couple of bones too.


----------



## Konditor (Oct 30, 2004)

*Yucatan-Style Baked Bass*

a 3-to-4 lb. striped bass
Juice of 1 lemon & 1 orange
Coarse sea salt & freshly ground white pepper, to taste
4 fl. oz. olive oil
1 small onion, coarsely chopped
1 clove garlic
4 medium tomatoes, peeled
2 green chilies, peeled
dash of ground cinnamon & allspice (opt.)
8 fl. oz. water
2 tsp capers

Marinate fish in citrus juices, salt, & pepper for 1 hr.

Meanwhile, purée reamining ingredients except the capers.  Put the mixture in a saucepan; simmer for 10-15 minutes, or until thick.

In heavy pan large enough to hold the fish easily, put some of the purée.  Arrange fish on top and cover with rest of the mixture.  Simmer fish, uncovered, until cooked.  Remove to heated dish, pour on the sauce, and decorate with capers.  Serve with rice and a bottle of Chardonnay.


----------



## Otter (Oct 30, 2004)

deb, I had never met a fish I didn't like until I met the striped bass. To me they have an extremely tough texture and a strong, unpleasant  taste, but these were freshwater fish, not saltwater, so there might be a difference. Before you cook it, check to see if there is a reddish stripe running from front to back (that is the lateral stripe) and you definitely want to remove that!


----------



## buckytom (Oct 30, 2004)

freshwater black, bronzeback, or green bass are very different than the similarly named salt water striped bass. 

i agree otter, i don't like freshwater bass that much. i fish for them a lot, but i usually release them, unless i'm camping by the lake and can clean 'em and get 'em on the fire asap. very boney too.

saltwater striped bass is good eatin', but you shouldn't have it more than once a month or so because of heavy metal concerns. no, not becuse they're head banging rock and rollers, but i mean because they can have high levels of mercury and the like.

they're both fun to catch, black bass in lakes around structure and striped bass in the surf.


----------



## debthecook (Oct 30, 2004)

Thanks everyone. I'll use the advice you give.


----------

